# Asap - Question about lmo at port of entry



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

Can anyone let me know if you have a job offer and LMO can you go straight to port of entry, can my son (6) and baby girl (2) and wife come to 

Does my son need a study visa I think not , and hope not !

Please reply asap to this

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Nova scotia here we come said:


> Can anyone let me know if you have a job offer and LMO can you go straight to port of entry, can my son (6) and baby girl (2) and wife come to YES
> 
> Does my son need a study visa I think not , and hope not !NO
> 
> ...


Good Luck.


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

Are you 100% sure!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Yerdouj (Sep 20, 2011)

Check with the Canadian consulate to be sure. As I remember, we just showed up at the port of entry, showed them the paperwork and went through. (Our son was 9 at the time, he didn't need a separate visa.)

BTW, welcome to Nova Scotia!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

It depends on the job, if you require a medical you cannot do your TWP at POE, otherwise you are fine.


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

No medical thanks for replys

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

